# Is this really goat food?



## DogIsMyShepherd (Mar 18, 2020)

I asked for a bag of goat food at the feed store today, they asked me if they were milking goats I said no and they gave me this stuff. Once I got home and read the tag I wondered is this really goat food or cow food?


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Mar 24, 2020)

Does anybody know if. This is safe to feed to goats?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 24, 2020)

I am definitely not a feed expert so hopefully someone else will chime in.  It's NOT specifically a goat feed of course, but goats can eat a wide variety of things.  This particular feed has a calcium/phosphorous ratio that's not ideal.  Calcium should be 2:1 (or as close as possible) for goats - male goats especially.  I don't think it would hurt your goats in the short term, but I'm not sure it's the best long term feed for them.


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Mar 24, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I am definitely not a feed expert so hopefully someone else will chime in.  It's NOT specifically a goat feed of course, but goats can eat a wide variety of things.  This particular feed has a calcium/phosphorous ratio that's not ideal.  Calcium should be 2:1 (or as close as possible) for goats - male goats especially.  I don't think it would hurt your goats in the short term, but I'm not sure it's the best long term feed for them.


Ok thanks. Yeah the feed store gave this stuff but I’m leery of giving it


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 16, 2020)

DogIsMyShepherd said:


> I asked for a bag of goat food at the feed store today, they asked me if they were milking goats I said no and they gave me this stuff. Once I got home and read the tag I wondered is this really goat food or cow food?
> 
> View attachment 71219


Im new on that, It doesn't show anywhere that it's for goats, did you start to fed it already? did they eat it?


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Apr 16, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> Im new on that, It doesn't show anywhere that it's for goats, did you start to fed it already? did they eat it?



No I didn’t feed it gave it to someone with beef cows, and bought some 16% goat ration for my little guys


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 16, 2020)

It's not the ideal goat feed, but it's not going to hurt them.

The first few years I had goats I fed them 12% protein, all stock, sweet feed.    And then I found out on the internet that was an awful thing to feed them.


----------

